# LED push button panel



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

Check this they’ll make anything you want in switch panels and have an online design tool:








Switch Panels


Our Custom Marine Switch Panels are designed specifically for YOUR boat. We build OEM quality, unique, one-off switch panels. And they are awesome!




newwiremarine.com


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

X2 on @finbully post. If you have a business near you that specializes in cutting plastics you could try having them cut a new panel and then diy the wiring but I’d recommend going with New Wire Marine.


----------



## ActionFly80 (6 mo ago)

Thanks guys! Both of these companies look like they’ll be able to build what I want. I appreciate the help!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

If that doesn't work out, you might also consider this North Florida company. They do great work.

Boattronics


----------



## Psycho_Killer (May 7, 2011)

I’ve seen the New Wire stuff in person and it’s top drawer


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

finbully said:


> Check this they’ll make anything you want in switch panels and have an online design tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I know i didnt make this post but i'm glad i found it lol. Little things like custom panels made a homemade boat look/feel more "professionally built". Not bad on their pricing for bare panels at all either, going to be around 70$ for my gauge and switch panel.


----------

